# Is there anything you've stopped doing since the rate cuts (other than driving)?



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

Other than those who have said screw it and stopped driving altogether, is there anything you've stopped doing since the new rate cuts? For me, I've stopped changing the radio station when a passenger gets in. I used to be afraid that I'd offend them, but not anymore. I personally don't care if they get offended. I'm not blasting it or being ugly about it, I just decided that for this amount of money, I'm not going to stress about catering to them anymore and just focus on getting them from point A to point B, but on my terms. If they ask me to change it, I will, but no one has yet.

So, I'm wondering, has anyone else changed what they do? Stopped worrying about how you're dressed, stopped offering water, mints, etc, stopped opening doors?


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Eating.


----------



## DenverKen (Jan 9, 2015)

I've stopped having to fill my car with gas every 3 days.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

I've stopped giving a ####!


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

I haven't necessarily stopped doing anything, but I tend not be as accommodating as before. And that is not just because of rate cuts, it is also about there being too many drivers for our area. Even at the old rates making money had become more difficult from the sheer number of drivers on the road at any given time. Let's call it being disillusioned by the whole Uber thing, not just rate cuts.

I have waters and tic tacs and if someone asks I will provide them but they are not sitting out all the time. I still offer to change the radio but I refuse to do the spotify thing, just on principle. About the only one I know I am not going to do anymore is get out with an umbrella when it is raining. My ass is staying dry from now on.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> I've stopped giving a ####!


This happened to me also..... after I quit eating.


----------



## CatnipHigh (Sep 23, 2014)

Stopped caring about my ratings. I've fallen from a 4.92 to about a 4.87 in the past few weeks. At one point I cared. No longer do.


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

Stopped the weekly carwash after the previous cuts


----------



## LyftrBmore (Dec 14, 2014)

I too, find myself not being as accomodating. I was asking about preferred routes and all that. Now, they get in, I confirm where they are going, and I'll try and engage in some chit chat, but that's it. No mints, no water. Just a safe ride in a clean car. Since there's almost zero chances of tips from this "tip is included" nonsense, I'm just not going out of my way.


----------



## PT Go (Sep 23, 2014)

I still strive to give good customer service. It's not the paxs fault for the rate cuts so I'm not going to take it out on them. Ratings or not, I think that's still on me. Based on my area, I will still take pings that are 10-12 minutes, but work out of my house on other things and will now only take pings where I am on Ubers #2 phase for insurance. No more driving for pings, even with the gas prices lower. Makes for less deadhead miles. a little less money, but I'm keeping more in my pocket.


----------



## sdrivingman3122 (Nov 18, 2014)

i'm thinking about asking my passengers "just wondering, i'm doing an informal survey, do you normally tip your uber drivers?" then go from there... nothing to lose sinc ei'm going to quit.


----------



## sdrivingman3122 (Nov 18, 2014)

PT Go said:


> I still strive to give good customer service. It's not the paxs fault for the rate cuts so I'm not going to take it out on them. Ratings or not, I think that's still on me. Based on my area, I used to take pings that were 10-12 minutes, but now work out of my house on other things and will now only take short pings.


it's common etiquette to tip a service related job - especially one that has to do with transportation, food or cutting hair.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

I've decided to add a donation jar. Since the whole reason I'm doing this is because my husband has esophageal cancer and our fundraising site hasn't generated anything since October, perhaps I can get some donations from pax. I've seen lots of posts about tip jars so I'm doing a slightly different take on that concept. Here's the picture I did for the jar, I'm still debating on the quote. Perhaps it should say, "I don't always tip my Uber driver, but when I do it's for esophageal cancer?"


----------



## Ram (Dec 20, 2014)

I am trying to find out if rate cut happend in Los angeles lately or not since my life become driving and sleeping?


----------



## sdrivingman3122 (Nov 18, 2014)

Casandria said:


> I've decided to add a donation jar. Since the whole reason I'm doing this is because my husband has esophageal cancer and our fundraising site hasn't generated anything since October, perhaps I can get some donations from pax. I've seen lots of posts about tip jars so I'm doing a slightly different take on that concept. Here's the picture I did for the jar, I'm still debating on the quote. Perhaps it should say, "I don't always tip my Uber driver, but when I do it's for esophageal cancer?"


so sorry to hear that. i hope it tourns out for the best. hope he recovers quickly.
i think you should put a picutre of your husband on th eposter with the doctor's diagnosis.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

I thought about that, but I don't think he'd be too keen on the idea. He's already uncomfortable with all the pictures on the fundraising site, but he knows it was necessary. I can always change it later if the most interesting man in the world doesn't motivate people.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Not worrying about washing the car so quickly after a rain. And started rating those who get tips and don't tip a 4. Well I think about it anyway.


----------



## franklin (Apr 21, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> Not worrying about washing the car so quickly after a rain. And started rating those who get tips and don't tip a 4. Well I think about it anyway.


Please read this thread. https://uberpeople.net/threads/rewarding-riders-who-do-tip.11182/


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

The only thing I've really stopped was I no longer log out of driver mode on Lyft once I've accepted an Uber request. I don't take Lyft out of driver mode now until the Uber pax is in site. I've only cancelled an Uber pax in route once since Friday night due to a Lyft ping coming in, but I'm going to be deliberate about choosing Lyft over Uber (that is, until Lyft lowers their rates too).

I stopped putting waters out for Uber pax on Friday, but started again on Saturday. It was becoming too much a hassle to be a dick (waters out for Lyft, but put away for Uber), so they can just have the damn 8 oz water.


----------



## jsixis (Dec 14, 2014)

car doesn't get cleaned as often since it is harder to make up that 13 bucks


----------



## luiselyy (Oct 15, 2014)

I stopped providing candy and water bottles


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Turned app off. Consider turning on from time to time when surge reaches 2X+ but they only last for a few minutes as most of the other disgruntled drivers are doing the same thing so instant driver flood. Then Lyft surges less and/or doesn't surge and are flooded with pings. So I haven't had to turn app on since last week.

Little battles going on currently. I'm thinking Lyft is gonna have to fold here on rates fairly soon. Then my ride share days shall end altogether. Too bad really. I kinda like the gig overall. Week of NYE I slammed a take home from both apps of $1100 (pre-expenses) and didn't drive NYE. (who didn't see that one coming?)



Guerilla tactical driving only.


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

I'm a Prick, I snicker now when they ask "How Long have you been driving for Uber?" I answer "Since this time last year", They say "Oh my you are one of the longest drivers we have met" I say "Yeah I'm waiting for something else to happen with Uber before I quit?" "Oh you don't like it?" No I like it I am just ticked off the way Uber treats the drivers!" Then of course it goes from there, 40% rate cuts to the tipping argument to all of it! 

I have also stopped providing anything to make the pax more comfortable, water, Gum, Candy no extra stops unless there is a tip involved, and I tell them, "This stop is costing me money! I don't make money when the car is stopped so if you have a $5.00 bill or something I will stop" I have stopped giving a shit, opening the rear passengers door has stopped, I roll down the window and ask their names! I am on my way out, I can't handle these rates and these cuts, I am looking for something more! Oh by the way, UBER SUCKS!


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

With all the extra customers I don't have as much time to masturbate, so yeah, there's that.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Casandria said:


> Other than those who have said screw it and stopped driving altogether, is there anything you've stopped doing since the new rate cuts? For me, I've stopped changing the radio station when a passenger gets in. I used to be afraid that I'd offend them, but not anymore. I personally don't care if they get offended. I'm not blasting it or being ugly about it, I just decided that for this amount of money, I'm not going to stress about catering to them anymore and just focus on getting them from point A to point B, but on my terms. If they ask me to change it, I will, but no one has yet.
> 
> So, I'm wondering, has anyone else changed what they do? Stopped worrying about how you're dressed, stopped offering water, mints, etc, stopped opening doors?


I never bought into the frills in the first place. I'm going to stop wearing clothes.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Casandria said:


> Other than those who have said screw it and stopped driving altogether, is there anything you've stopped doing since the new rate cuts? For me, I've stopped changing the radio station when a passenger gets in. I used to be afraid that I'd offend them, but not anymore. I personally don't care if they get offended. I'm not blasting it or being ugly about it, I just decided that for this amount of money, I'm not going to stress about catering to them anymore and just focus on getting them from point A to point B, but on my terms. If they ask me to change it, I will, but no one has yet.
> 
> So, I'm wondering, has anyone else changed what they do? Stopped worrying about how you're dressed, stopped offering water, mints, etc, stopped opening doors?


I absolutely wont provide anymore blowjobs trying to get tips. I'll only give blowjobs if a price has been pre-arranged and the money has been paid upfront. A person has to have some self respect for Gods' sake!


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> I absolutely wont provide anymore blowjobs trying to get tips. I'll only give blowjobs if a price has been pre-arranged and the money has been paid upfront. A person has to have some self respect for Gods' sake!


Don't forget Uber 20% and the Safe Swallow Fee


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

Thanks for the tips guys, I'll be sure to keep them all in mind!


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Casandria said:


> Thanks for the tips guys, I'll be sure to keep them all in mind!


You're a pleasure to have in this forum. You put up with our South Park comments better than most.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

Oh the naughty comeback that came into my head! I like it when the conversations digress; much more fun than all the inane jabbering that we do here most of the time


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

While I still keep the car clean, I spend much less time on it. I mostly drive at night, so I figure I can get away with it. Although I carry water, I have never been very active in offering it to people. These days, the water seems to be for me, in case my own water bottle is empty. Also, like many others, I am much more aware of the time/distance to pings and am much more likely to not accept or accept and cancel rides.


----------



## Feisal Mo (Dec 19, 2014)

I use to turn My uber phone on driving from my regular job to my house during rush hour. I would normally get trips to the airport/downtown Minneapolis/st paul etc on a regular bases which averages out to around $35. on Monday, I picked a customer from Eden Prairie to the airport for $22. After the Uber cut, I ended up with $16. Are you kidding me? It's def not worth the wear and tear on my brand new car for $16. I will only do Uber on the weekends and that's only if lyft is not busy.


----------



## Airborneshodan (Oct 8, 2014)

I opted out of uberx and only drive uberxl. I turn on lyft more often.


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

I stopped driving even Uber didn't cut rates in my market.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

I called the Canadian Border crossing to prevent US drivers from coming to Toronto to flood our streets since we didn't get a rate cut. In fact they are looking at raising the rates since there is no competition and Taxi's are way out of whack from the rest of the country. (But I doubt it)

I guess our market is offsetting the profit side of things for the US.

So ya no change other than slashing tires of other drivers out there who cramp our spots. Oh ya and I can put a heater in my igloo now.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

I don't open doors as offen, I still get out when I can for my own health, but I don't open doors unless it's someone much older than me or they actually need assistance, I buy one case water on Thursday night and when it's all gone, it is gone till next Thursday.


----------



## oligar (Jan 14, 2015)

Haven't shaved since Thursday, I can't afford razors anymore. Maybe it god's way of telling me to become a lumber sexual.


----------



## anOzzieUber (Oct 31, 2014)

*Is there anything you've stopped doing since the rate cuts (other than driving)?*

No longer stop car to let Pax out, slow down a bit and tell them to jump and roll. Lol. I'm kidding.


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

anOzzieUber said:


> *Is there anything you've stopped doing since the rate cuts (other than driving)?*
> 
> No longer stop car to let Pax out, slow down a bit and tell them to jump and roll. Lol. I'm kidding.


Just don't end the trip until they've stopped rolling and you see them stand up, that way insurance is still in effect!


----------



## ImAMac4Life (Oct 9, 2014)

Stopped giving customers 5 stars unless they tip. 4 Stars is all you get out of me!


----------



## CONDIA (Sep 14, 2014)

I stop opening my car trunk to put in or to take out the clients luggage from or to the airport. Asking the riders do it by themselves. No water, no talk, no music. No nothing.
No tips: 1 star


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

I think I may have said this before but I have stopped giving a shit what the Entitled Pax thinks of anything, If they say "How do you like driving for Screuber? I lay it on them, Or if they start with "How long...." My speal is this 40% Rate Cut, a Million.2 New drivers out there that can't grab their asses with both hands Etc. Etc. No Tipping Etc. I give it to them!


----------



## grussauto (Dec 2, 2014)

I stopped buying water and mints. I still keep my car clean, but that's mainly because I don't like my car to be dirty.


----------



## Aceves (Dec 30, 2014)

I still do the same and tell the Pax that Uber is eating my corn hole


----------



## josolo (Sep 27, 2014)

IbedrivinUX said:


> I'm a Prick, I snicker now when they ask "How Long have you been driving for Uber?" I answer "Since this time last year", They say "Oh my you are one of the longest drivers we have met" I say "Yeah I'm waiting for something else to happen with Uber before I quit?" "Oh you don't like it?" No I ...


I'm generally pretty honest with everybody so when folks would ask about uber, I would give them the good and bad. That didn't work out very well. Pax don't respect you if you drive for uber despite the bad things that come with it. Go figure. Since then I've developed honest albeit short and uninformative reply to try to protect my rating.

"How do you like driving for uber?"

(answers)

"Uber is _unbelievable_!"
[then quickly change subject leaving them to wonder what that meant]

-or-

"Oh! ...So you want to be an uber driver?"
[awkward silence as the odd introspection begins]


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Lyft pings always take priority now - with the rate cuts, I will cancel en route to an Uber pax to take a Lyft ping. I'm also being much more honest with Uber passengers when they ask the 'how you like Uber?" question... and I am very direct about the a) that in our market drivers are losing money with Uber rides and b) the lack of an Uber means for a pax to provide a tip. People seem pretty surprised and it definitely puts a damper on the jovial mood in the car... so I'm practicing 'lightening it up' - but I'm not pulling any punches.


----------



## nunyabusiness (Jan 16, 2015)

I am seriously thinking of getting seat covers for my front seats and in the back it will say, "Uber Fun Facts. 1.) No tip is included in fare (Uber Misled You) 2.) Uber Takes 20% 3.) They also take extra $1 4.) Uber fires drivers with 4.6 rating


----------



## jaymaxx44 (Sep 19, 2014)

Don't give out 5 stars as freely as before. You have to be ready and nice to get 5 from me now. Of course a tip goes a long way but we all no the deal with that.


----------



## UberDriver2014 (Oct 31, 2014)

I don't go through the car wash but once every week or two. In between I use some cheap wash spray and a quick rag wipe. I also reluctantly put away the water and don't offer it any more.

I've stopped accepting pings that are more than 8 minutes. Though I've learned Uber lies and as soon as I accept a ping the ETA doubles or more.

I offer a car that is usually clean on the outside, always clean on the inside, ports and cable to charge your phone and I'm pleasant.

I used to turn off the NPR and put the radio on some non-controversial station, but not anymore.

I rarely even look in the back seat to make sure they didn't leave a phone or wallet behind. 

I have considered putting up something explaining that despite what they think, a tip is not included and would be appreciated.


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

IbedrivinUX said:


> I'm a Prick, I snicker now when they ask "How Long have you been driving for Uber?" I answer "Since this time last year", They say "Oh my you are one of the longest drivers we have met" I say "Yeah I'm waiting for something else to happen with Uber before I quit?" "Oh you don't like it?" No I like it I am just ticked off the way Uber treats the drivers!" Then of course it goes from there, 40% rate cuts to the tipping argument to all of it!
> 
> I have also stopped providing anything to make the pax more comfortable, water, Gum, Candy no extra stops unless there is a tip involved, and I tell them, "This stop is costing me money! I don't make money when the car is stopped so if you have a $5.00 bill or something I will stop" I have stopped giving a shit, opening the rear passengers door has stopped, I roll down the window and ask their names! I am on my way out, I can't handle these rates and these cuts, I am looking for something more! Oh by the way, UBER SUCKS!


Pretty similar to how I been behaving lately!


----------

